# gathering of the recumbent 22/5



## markg0vbr (6 May 2010)

I am doing a mini trikeonaut holiday, 20th to the 23rd so will be in castelton / hathersige on the 22nd just wondering if a ride up to the top of ladybower or any of the surrounding villagers would interest anyone? 

the list
Redmountduo and Trikaholic John and Dawn Redmount roller 
trickletreat and son
plantfit roger
3tyretrackterry trice explorer 
me on the quest

the ride will be,the travellers rest to the end of lady bower total clime of about 1120ft 11.5 miles coming back 1100ft of dissent




for a total of 22 miles, all on back roads and around the dam the road is closed to cars
9:30 for a 10:00 am launch


*The Travellers Rest,*
*Brough Lane Head, Brough, Nr. Bradwell,*
* Hope Valley, Derbyshire, S33 9HG*​http://www.sallydog.co.uk/travellersrest/


----------



## Redmountduo (7 May 2010)

Would imagine that the Redmountduo and Trikaholic would be up for this one.


----------



## trickletreat (7 May 2010)

Hi guys,

We are away the weekends either side of this, but might be able to do a ride on the Saturday/ Sunday if we get are act together on the Saturday/Sunday...so a possible maybe


----------



## plantfit (7 May 2010)

Sounds good to me Mark, keep me posted

Roger


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (7 May 2010)

i may be up for that depending on FIL car and wether i can borrow it

Hathersage is nearer for me by 10 mile at 1hr 28min
castleton will take me 1hr 43 min
these times according to aa route finder


----------



## markg0vbr (11 May 2010)

*pick one*

ok i was thinking of setting off from the travellers rest on hope road. 
then bradwell, wardlow, eyam, hathersage and back to the travellers total 16miles 1200ft of climbing there is a good café at wardlow and a real ale pub. 
or the travellers to the end of lady bower total clime of about 1120ft 11.5 miles coming back 1100ft of dissent  for a total of 22 miles, all on back roads and around the dam the road is closed to cars.

or set-off from the bottom of the dam (a6013) 17miles 750ft of clime. 50% on closed road

all a 10am set off


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (12 May 2010)

not fussed 
if the weathers good the longer the better make sure there plenty of downhills
am going to ask FIL tomorrow i am on nights at present


----------



## trickletreat (12 May 2010)

Looks like I will join you, with my son. deb can't make it...some one threw water over her!


----------



## markg0vbr (13 May 2010)

any one having a problem with the date of this ride there will be one on Sunday 13th of June.




 tikeonauts will always do it horizontally


----------



## markg0vbr (13 May 2010)

the list
Redmountduo and Trikaholic John and Dawn Redmount roller 
trickletreat and son
plantfit roger
3tyretrackterry trice explorer 
me on the quest

the ride will be,the travellers rest to the end of lady bower total clime of about 1120ft 11.5 miles coming back 1100ft of dissent



for a total of 22 miles, all on back roads and around the dam the road is closed to cars
9:30 for a 10:00 am launch


*The Travellers Rest,*
*Brough Lane Head, Brough, Nr. Bradwell,*
* Hope Valley, Derbyshire, S33 9HG*​http://www.sallydog.co.uk/travellersrest/


----------



## plantfit (14 May 2010)

Hi Mark and all the other trike pilots,

looks like I've been volunteered to work on the 22nd but it looks like I can make the 13th, fingers crossed

Roger


----------



## trickletreat (17 May 2010)

Sorry guys, not able to come and play as my transporter has let me down.
Nigel


----------



## markg0vbr (17 May 2010)

trickletreat said:


> Sorry guys, not able to come and play as my transporter has let me down.
> Nigel



we are setting off 200 yards from the train station. you would have to set off at 7:30 and change trains three times. 
never mind i hope you can make the next one. or there will be York rally on weekend of 18th June there will be ride outs all weekend


----------



## markg0vbr (19 May 2010)

all packed up and ready for tomorrow. i will be off for about 9am, so will be away from computer until Sunday. for anyone coming on Saturday please bring soup and socks but no holey medals


----------



## Redmountduo (19 May 2010)

unfortunatley we will be away at the weekend and so must pass this time,


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (22 May 2010)

fantastic day 25 mile around ladybower stunning scenery excellent company superb weather 
pity i cant make june 13th i would reccommend everyone to cycle in this part of the uk


----------



## trickletreat (23 May 2010)

Sounds like a good time was had...hope you packed your sun cream!

Hoping to caravan nearby for the next one.


----------

